# Old hand tools you have used.



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

My old Riggin' axe, used in the mid 70's, very common back then in the Sacramento Valley.

Lately used for hunting camp chores...:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> My old Riggin' axe, used in the mid 70's, very common back then in the Sacramento Valley.
> 
> Lately used for hunting camp chores...:thumbsup:


Good gawd, is that blood on that thing!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I have an old crosscut saw, used it a couple times. Ill get a pic when im in the shop. 

Cool axe. What did yall use the axe part for?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I have an old crosscut saw, used it a couple times. Ill get a pic when im in the shop.
> 
> Cool axe. What did yall use the axe part for?


I've always wondered why an axe? I can't ever think of a time I would of needed an axe to frame.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I've always wondered why an axe? I can't ever think of a time I would of needed an axe to frame.


Maybe hauling headers. Larry Haun used the spikes on the back of his hammer, sunk them into the header to haul it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Or it just looks cool. Lol


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Maybe hauling headers. Larry Haun used the spikes on the back of his hammer, sunk them into the header to haul it.


I read that too. I also use my claw to move beams


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I did it a few times after reading it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I have an old crosscut saw, used it a couple times. Ill get a pic when im in the shop.
> 
> Cool axe. What did yall use the axe part for?





Californiadecks said:


> I've always wondered why an axe? I can't ever think of a time I would of needed an axe to frame.


Many framers used an axe back then. Axes seemed to died off circa 1978 or so. 32 oz Vaughn hammers with short handles were also very popular.

Axe was used to split bands on lumber piles, split plates, haul lumber,
stick it in a stud to hang your bags on for lunch, open nail boxes, chip stubborn forms out of the way, sharpen stakes for forming, cut spaced sheeting, and what ever else a guy might need on a job...:laughing:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

griz said:


> My old Riggin' axe, used in the mid 70's, very common back then in the Sacramento Valley


:thumbup:

When I saw the title of your post that's the first thing that came to my mind. I have a couple of those tomahawk hammers that I recovered during a trash-out 

They're very handy to have and if another sub gives you any trouble, they'll know who's in charge.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

griz said:


> My old Riggin' axe, used in the mid 70's, very common back then in the Sacramento Valley.
> 
> Lately used for hunting camp chores...:thumbsup:


Your's is in better shape than mine. Handle's split.

You could use it to space 1X4 sheeting. Blade's exactly 3 1/2"


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Many framers used an axe back then. Axes seemed to died off circa 1978 or so. 32 oz Vaughn hammers with short handles were also very popular.
> 
> Axe was used to split bands on lumber piles, split plates, haul lumber,
> stick it in a stud to hang your bags on for lunch, open nail boxes, chip stubborn forms out of the way, sharpen stakes for forming, cut spaced sheeting, and what ever else a guy might need on a job...:laughing:


32 oz 

Thats a mans hammer, hoss. :thumbsup:

Im digging that 15 oz Tibone :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> When I saw the title of your post that's the first thing that came to my mind. I have a couple of those tomahawk hammers that I recovered during a trash-out
> 
> They're very handy to have and if another sub gives you any trouble, they'll know who's in charge.


Yeah, I dont see anyone doubting Griz is in charge, especially wielding an axe. :laughing: Like a 6'6 viking :thumbup:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd like to try framing with an axe hammer just to try a few things out that were mentioned. I also see an estwing hammer at HD with an axe end on it being advertised as a drywall hammer. I'm not sure what that would be used for.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

When I moved here in 1980, the coordinator, Jim, put me to work framing with Joe, to learn how they do things around here. Joe died suddenly last week, and at his memorial service, Jim, who's a builder himself now, tells this other super that on my first day on the job I "showed up with a big friggin axe!"


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

My go to blacksmith tongs were made in 1889, when I get that far in unpacking ( I just moved) I'll take a pic of them.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kiteman said:


> When I moved here in 1980, the coordinator, Jim, put me to work framing with Joe, to learn how they do things around here. Joe died suddenly last week, and at his memorial service, Jim, who's a builder himself now, tells this other super that on my first day on the job I "showed up with a big friggin axe!"


I only go back to 1983 I was 18 and there were a few guys framing with a 32oz Vaughn. When I finally got to start swinging a hammer I think it was a California Framer.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

A man's steaks and framing hammers should be about the same size.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Youngin' said:


> I'd like to try framing with an axe hammer just to try a few things out that were mentioned. I also see an estwing hammer at HD with an axe end on it being advertised as a drywall hammer. I'm not sure what that would be used for.


Oh man don't show up and start framing with a drywall hatchet:no:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

32oz vaughan swings about the same as a 24oz Estwing to me, very well balanced. I just wish the Vaughan had more wood in the head, I dont like to pry either way with it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Youngin' said:


> I'd like to try framing with an axe hammer just to try a few things out that were mentioned. I also see an estwing hammer at HD with an axe end on it being advertised as a drywall hammer. I'm not sure what that would be used for.


They pretty much damage drywall with it :laughing: that is all


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

The hatchet's were used when installing wood lath strips, no saw just whack.
They were also used to trim down joists in a bathroom, they would build a recessed floor between the joists about 4-5" down, then trim the joists to a point that stuck above. Then put 6" of concrete in.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

When asked what the hatchet end is for. My Grandfather would say ..Collecting money!!


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

blacktop said:


> When asked what the hatchet end is for. My Grandfather would say ..Collecting money!!


:thumbup:


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

Still use my Dad's old Yankee Screwdriver every now and then.
He got it back in the 50's.....
still works like new.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

Youngin' said:


> I'd like to try framing with an axe hammer just to try a few things out that were mentioned. I also see an estwing hammer at HD with an axe end on it being advertised as a drywall hammer. I'm not sure what that would be used for.


That IS a drywall hatchet.

It's substantially lighter than a halfchet (half hatchet/half hammer) and not suitable for framing.

Drywall hatchets are still widely in use. The waffling on the end is exceptionally slight, allowing for easier mud fill and not tearing of the paper.

Moreover, there are times when a screw just won't do ... so it isn't a bad idea to have one hanging from your belt, as opposed to a regular hammer, when hanging rock.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not actually considering using the drywall hammer in framing, the topic just made me think of it. Very interesting though, I've learned something new today.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

The first foundation company I hired on with used a brace n bit for all their hole drilling needs.

Well in truth, they used me for all their hole drilling needs of which I had the option of the brace n bit or well, a brace n bit.

A few years later when I got on with one of the major foundation contractors in the area, I would scoff at anybody that would cry about the spade bits getting a little dull and having to 'push' too hard to drill since the owner was a 'cheap bastard'. 

I thought, buddy I have got something for you that is gonna make you _LOVE_ that dull spade bit spun by that powered drill.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Before the zipper came along A faster way to pre-cut the boxes on the bottom sheets was to cut the board to length . Place it to the wall ..Pull the board back measure the down to the top of the box ..Mark the downs then use the hatchet end to mark the sides .. 
A hatchet is also handy to use as a hand jack [in a pinch] To adjust the board..

Iv'e had this hatchet :blink: ...A long time!!..It's a plumb 16 oz. The handles cracked :sad:...I bought a new handle ,but It seems that every time I replace the handle on a hammer or hatchet head ...It never works or feels the same again... 

We use screws for everything now....But even still...I would feel lost without my hatchet hanging in the tool belt.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> I've always wondered why an axe? I can't ever think of a time I would of needed an axe to frame.


 I was introduced to using a Rig Ax when I worked in Texas back in the late 70's.
Production framing crew mentality dictated that it was quicker
to trim the ceiling joist ends, when they were over the top of the rafters,instead of pre-cutting joists on the ground.

Seen many tenderized thumps from hitting the wrong nail,
and sliced calves from sharp blades when you missed the loop on your bags.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

j_sims said:


> Still use my Dad's old Yankee Screwdriver every now and then.
> He got it back in the 50's.....
> still works like new.


I have my dad's yankee screw driver and Drill with bits. Pretty cool. got to use both as a kid after mastering OMG, a regular striaght screw driver and brace and bit before the drill LOL


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've got an old yankee screwdriver too, somewhere - haven't used it in a long time. Talk about a cool tool!


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's a few tools I picked up when I really got interested in woodworking:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

m1911 said:


> I've got an old yankee screwdriver too, somewhere - haven't used it in a long time. Talk about a cool tool!


ok What's a Yankee screwdriver?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

blacktop said:


> ok What's a Yankee screwdriver?


you must be wet behind the ears... :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

m1911 said:


> you must be wet behind the ears... :laughing:


Naw !!! I got one!! Down here we call em relics !:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Naw !!! I got one!! Down here we call em relics !:laughing:


I have one of those :laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Naw !!! I got one!! Down here we call em relics !:laughing:


That's a brace. Different animal.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EthanB said:


> That's a brace. Different animal.


and requires two hands, thus more coordination ... :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

They don't get much field use, but come in handy around the shop every now & then...

They belonged to my Grandfather who was a Machinist at Mare Island Naval Ship Yard in the 30's & 40's...:thumbsup:


----------

